# Happy Holidays!



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Now that tis the season, I'm wondering what the humans bought their little beasties for the holidays. My girls are getting a package of 200 fuzzyballs. By my calculations, if I toss one ball every minute for 200 minutes, all of the fuzzyballs will end up under the furniture in a little over 3 hours. What about you?


----------



## Pallie (Dec 26, 2021)

Well, my two got a big bag of Kit & Kaboodle treats. Laser light play every evening and then a few treats, that's our routine. 
So how many fuzzy balls have you tracked down?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I do not personally celebrate christmas. but I like to give the animals present on any excuse, so I do so for either the solstice days and/or for New Year's. My cat gets a new favorite-type of toy to add to the collection and the dogs get the same, each an example of their favorite type of toy.
And a few extra treats.
Let us know what the record time is for all fuzzy balls to be lost.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Pallie said:


> Well, my two got a big bag of Kit & Kaboodle treats. Laser light play every evening and then a few treats, that's our routine.
> So how many fuzzy balls have you tracked down?


That sounds like fun! We're still waiting on the fuzzyballs. Santa seems to be having delivery issues this year. Shoulda paid extra for Reindeer Express!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Mosi said:


> I do not personally celebrate christmas. but I like to give the animals present on any excuse, so I do so for either the solstice days and/or for New Year's. My cat gets a new favorite-type of toy to add to the collection and the dogs get the same, each an example of their favorite type of toy.
> And a few extra treats.
> Let us know what the record time is for all fuzzy balls to be lost.


Absolutely! We buy or make presents for holidays, birthdays, because the cats are bored with the old ones, because the parents are bored with the old ones, because it's the weekend, because the sun is shining, because we might get snowed in... All very good reasons for new cat toys.

Still waiting on the fuzzyballs, but can tell you out of the last batch of 20, there are only 4 left. I suspect they're hiding out behind the washing machine, along with a dozen or so catnip mice, in the one spot in the house that can't be reached!


----------

